# *CF's Game of the Year 2008*



## Kornowski (Nov 2, 2008)

I've seen this done on other Forums, so I thought it'd be pretty sweet to do it here, too.

Basically, you pick your top three games of 2008. I'd say, try and keep discussion to a minimal so that it's easier to count the votes. When it gets to mid December, I'll count the votes and then make a poll with the top 10 games mentioned, then, I'll make a poll, and people can vote on their favourite, and then we'll have a CF Game of the Year. Does that make sense?

Try and keep it as simple as possible to read, so something like;

1) _Title (Platform)_
2) _Title (Platform)_
3) _Title (Platform)_

It'll be sweet if it works out!


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 2, 2008)

Here's mine;

1) BIA: Hell's Highway (PC)
2) GTA4 (PC)
3) Left 4 Dead (PC)


----------



## alexyu (Nov 2, 2008)

1)GTA IV (XBox 360)
2)Spore (PC) 
3)Flatout Ultimate Carnage (XBox 360 and *not* PC)


----------



## Calibretto (Nov 2, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> 1) Call of Duty 4 (PC)



Shouldn't it be a game that was made in 2008? Since it is "Game of the Year(2008)"

CoD4 is a great game! No doubt about that but it was made in 2007 so it shouldn't qualify.

Also, does it really matter what platform? I mean, there's probably very little difference between Xbox 360 versions and PS3 version. Am I right?

Sorry to tear you up Danny  I don't mean too


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 2, 2008)

My bad, I thought it was made in 2008, this year must have gone pretty quick then 
I'll change it then now  Thanks, Criag.

Make sense with the console, too. But I guess if there's a PC only game, or Xbox only game, you know...


----------



## Calibretto (Nov 2, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> But I guess if there's a PC only game, or Xbox only game, you know...



Makes sense 

I don't really have a top 3 because I haven't played a 2008 game yet


----------



## scooter (Nov 2, 2008)

GTA4 (PC)
Fable2 (XBOX360)
GRID (PC)


----------



## Calibretto (Nov 2, 2008)

scooter said:


> GRID (PC)



oooo yeah

1) Call of Duty: World at War
2) GRID
3) Coming Soon


----------



## teamhex (Nov 2, 2008)

1)Team-Fortress 2(PC) - PC version was in 08 
2)GTA4 (Ps3)
3)Bioshock (Ps3) - Again, Ps3 version released in 08


----------



## ducis (Nov 2, 2008)

1) Left 4 dead 
2) Fall out 3 
3) Fear 2


----------



## epidemik (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah, i wanna wait till the end of november to put in my nominations...
A bunch of good games coming out but i want to try them first.


----------



## Calibretto (Nov 2, 2008)

ducis said:


> 1) Left 4 dead
> 2) Fall out 3
> 3) Fear 2



How do you know Left4Dead is a good game if you haven't played it yet?

and FEAR 2 doesn't release until Feb 2009. Again, how do you know it's a good game if you haven't played it?


----------



## PabloTeK (Nov 2, 2008)

1) RaceDriver: Grid (biggest surprise of 2008)
2) Fallout 3
3) Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3 (ahhh yeah!)


----------



## skidude (Nov 2, 2008)

1- Dead Space
2- Left 4 Dead
3- Fallout 3


----------



## ducis (Nov 2, 2008)

Calibretto said:


> How do you know Left4Dead is a good game if you haven't played it yet?
> 
> and FEAR 2 doesn't release until Feb 2009. Again, how do you know it's a good game if you haven't played it?



It doesn't take to much smarts to figure out that:
Gv=Gy
if Gv= game made by valve
and Gy= game of the year

putting fear 2 up there was pushing it though and I agree now that that should be nulled


----------



## Calibretto (Nov 2, 2008)

ducis said:


> It doesn't take to much smarts to figure out that:
> Gv=Gy
> if Gv= game made by valve
> and Gy= game of the year



What are you talking about?


----------



## scooter (Nov 2, 2008)

Calibretto said:


> What are you talking about?



Hahaha...

thats like computer algebra...substitutions and such...


----------



## Calibretto (Nov 2, 2008)

scooter said:


> Hahaha...
> 
> thats like computer algebra...substitutions and such...



haha right, so he's basically saying any Valve game deserves game of the year. I disagree, but that's irrelevant.

Still, usually when you nominate a game to be game of the year, it's usually a game you've played before. Nominating a game you've never played just makes no sense.


----------



## Mitch? (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, RA3 is due out before the end of the year, maybe we'll have to wait to judge this one


----------



## ducis (Nov 2, 2008)

Calibretto said:


> haha right, so he's basically saying any Valve game deserves game of the year. I disagree, but that's irrelevant.
> 
> Still, usually when you nominate a game to be game of the year, it's usually a game you've played before. Nominating a game you've never played just makes no sense.



just wait until november 18th when it becomes an instant sensation


----------



## 4NGU$ (Nov 2, 2008)

should we hold this of till at least december i still want to play fallout 3 left 4 deaqd and mirrors edge ...


----------



## Geoff (Nov 2, 2008)

1) Team Fortress 2
2) Call of Duty 4
3) Half-Life 2: EP1/EP2


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 2, 2008)

4NGU$ said:


> should we hold this of till at least december i still want to play fallout 3 left 4 deaqd and mirrors edge ...





Kornowski said:


> When it gets to mid December, I'll count the votes and then make a poll with the top 10 games mentioned


----------



## Respital (Nov 2, 2008)

4NGU$ said:


> should we hold this of till at least december i still want to play fallout 3 left 4 deaqd and mirrors edge ...



Ya i agree i think this should have been made in '09.

I'm still waiting for Need For Speed Undercover.


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 2, 2008)

Respital said:


> Ya i agree i think this should have been made in '09.
> 
> I'm still waiting for Need For Speed Undercover.





Kornowski said:


> When it gets to mid December, I'll count the votes and then make a poll with the top 10 games mentioned



There's going to be a ton of games coming out between December 20th and January 1st... My bad. *sigh*


----------



## PabloTeK (Nov 2, 2008)

Mr. Johanssen said:


> Well, RA3 is due out before the end of the year, maybe we'll have to wait to judge this one



Already out here methinks. Played it already in skirmish mode, it's mint.


----------



## 4NGU$ (Nov 2, 2008)

so start the thread now and make the poll in jan then ?

your gunna have some mighty counting to do


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 2, 2008)

4NGU$ said:


> so start the thread now and make the poll in jan then ?



The thread is started. Poll in January, or late December... (see above) lol 



4NGU$ said:


> your gunna have some mighty counting to do



What are you on about, you're helping.


----------



## Calibretto (Nov 2, 2008)

(I'll help you out here Danny)

All of you are absolutely helpless. The thread has started but you can post your top 3 anytime you want to! It's not like this thread is closing tomorrow! If you want to wait until anticipated games are released and then post your top 3, then do that! I'm sure Danny can wait until the end of December to count the votes and make a poll.

Also, I think some people are still unclear about the rules of nominating games. You can only nominate games that were released in 2008! This is game of the year, not game of the past two years. I'm constantly seeing nominations of CoD4 which was released in 2007, not 2008.


----------



## epidemik (Nov 2, 2008)

[-0MEGA-];1106952 said:
			
		

> 1) Team Fortress 2
> 2) Call of Duty 4
> 3) Half-Life 2: EP1/EP2



Hmm, were those 2008?
if so, i agree.


----------



## Archangel (Nov 2, 2008)

1) Crysis
2) Crysis: Warhead  (what?  its a good game, agree or be wrong  )
3) Dead Space


----------



## Calibretto (Nov 2, 2008)

epidemik said:


> Hmm, were those 2008?
> if so, i agree.



1) yes
2) no
3) Ep. 1 no and Ep. 2 yes

and sorry, but Crysis was released in 2007, Archangel


----------



## Archangel (Nov 2, 2008)

fine,

1) Crysis: Warhead
2) Mass Effect
3) Dead Space


----------



## ETSA (Nov 2, 2008)

Fallout 3 is up there, I really enjoyed Mass Effect for PC...


----------



## Archangel (Nov 2, 2008)

ETSA said:


> Fallout 3 is up there, I really enjoyed Mass Effect for PC...



omg, how could I have missed Mass Effect! :O   (edited!  )


----------



## the_painter (Nov 2, 2008)

1)call of duty: world at war
2)assassin's creed
3)Wrath of the lich king (soon to be)


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 2, 2008)

Calibretto said:


> (I'll help you out here Danny)
> 
> All of you are absolutely helpless. The thread has started but you can post your top 3 anytime you want to! It's not like this thread is closing tomorrow! If you want to wait until anticipated games are released and then post your top 3, then do that! I'm sure Danny can wait until the end of December to count the votes and make a poll.
> 
> Also, I think some people are still unclear about the rules of nominating games. You can only nominate games that were released in 2008! This is game of the year, not game of the past two years. I'm constantly seeing nominations of CoD4 which was released in 2007, not 2008.



Exactly. Thanks a lot, Craig!


----------



## Ramodkk (Nov 3, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> My bad, I thought it was made in 2008, this year must have gone pretty quick then
> I'll change it then now  Thanks, Criag.
> 
> Make sense with the console, too. But I guess if there's a PC only game, or Xbox only game, you know...



Crysis also came out last year


----------



## pies (Nov 3, 2008)

1.Fallout 3
2. Crysis warhead
3.Dead space


----------



## oscaryu1 (Nov 3, 2008)

1. Runescape
2. Maplestory
3. Adventure Quest!

My graphic card TREMBLES when these games are played 

Or maybe it's my sub...


----------



## oscaryu1 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hehe, I don't know any good ones


----------



## teamhex (Nov 3, 2008)

[-0MEGA-];1106952 said:
			
		

> 2) Call of Duty 4
> 3) Half-Life 2: EP1/EP2



Sorry, but those were not released in 2008 mate.


----------



## teamhex (Nov 3, 2008)

Calibretto said:


> 1) yes
> 2) no
> 3) Ep. 1 no and Ep. 2 yes
> 
> and sorry, but Crysis was released in 2007, Archangel



2 and 3 ='s No and NO


----------



## 4NGU$ (Nov 3, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> What are you on about, you're helping.



Fine be like that i will help count but im not voteing till i play all the games i mentioned earlyer 


did just play the mirrors edge demo thought that was good fun


----------



## Calibretto (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh my lord. I'm seeing a lot of CoD4 nominations....

YOU CANNOT NOMINATE CALL OF DUTY 4!!


----------



## DCIScouts (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm going to have to go with a few dark horse candidates that probably not too many people have heard of:

1. Sins of a Solar Empire (PC)
2. Rock Band 2 (360)
3. Super Smash Brothers Brawl (Wii)

That might change, especially if I break down and get Mass Effect here soon...


----------



## ducis (Nov 11, 2008)

updated version:
1)orange box (if it counts)
2) Left 4 Dead (I've really enjoyed the demo)
3) Red Alert 3
4)Sins of a Solar empire: entrenchment (when if comes out, if orange box doesn't come out)


----------



## bigl2007 (Nov 11, 2008)

*my choices*

1. Metal Gear Solid 4 PS3
2. GTA IV PS3
3. Gran Turismo 5 prologue PS3


----------



## Rambo (Nov 11, 2008)

ducis said:


> 1) orange box (if it counts)



Lol - that doesn't count for sure. That's like 5 games in one! lol...


----------



## deveritt (Nov 11, 2008)

1. Left 4 Dead (Xbox 360)
2. Gears of War 2 (Xbox 360)
3. TBA


----------



## Cromewell (Nov 11, 2008)

Did CoH: Opposing Fronts come out this year? If so that's a top 3 for sure.

Right now Fallout 3 is my #1 and I thought it was going to bad. For the others....MGS4 was ok but not fantastic. I guess Wrath of the Lich King has to be in the running.

1. Fallout 3
2. Company of Heroes Opposing Fronts (if released 2008)
3. Wrath of the Lich King

Otherwise bump Wrath up and put Metal Gear in the 3 slot.


----------



## tlarkin (Nov 11, 2008)

ducis said:


> 1) Left 4 dead
> 2) Fall out 3
> 3) Fear 2



Yeah I am the same as this, but I can't name the third game just yet.  If RE5 were out this year that would be my third no questions asked.  Mirrors edge looks interesting as well.  It will be hard to say my third choice.

1)  Fallout 3
2)  Left 4 Dead
3)  To be determined


----------



## ducis (Nov 11, 2008)

Rambo said:


> Lol - that doesn't count for sure. That's like 5 games in one! lol...



but, its the same price as one and all 5 of those games could win by themselves, if it doesn't count then my list would be
1)hl2 ep2
2)tf2
3)portal
4)red alert 3 (for the record)


----------



## ducis (Nov 11, 2008)

tlarkin said:


> Yeah I am the same as this, but I can't name the third game just yet.  If RE5 were out this year that would be my third no questions asked.  Mirrors edge looks interesting as well.  It will be hard to say my third choice.
> 
> 1)  Fallout 3
> 2)  Left 4 Dead
> 3)  To be determined



I highly reccomend red alert 3


----------



## 4NGU$ (Nov 12, 2008)

im not decided yet but i dont think far cry 2 is going to be in my top 3


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 12, 2008)

4NGU$ said:


> im not decided yet but i dont think far cry 2 is going to be in my top 3



No F'ing way!


----------



## G25r8cer (Nov 13, 2008)

1. GTR Evolution (PC)
2. GTA IV
3. GRID (PC)

GRID was not as good as I thought it would be


----------



## Shane (Nov 13, 2008)

1)COD5:WOW
2)Fallout 3
3)GTA IV

I Those will be top games of 2008


----------



## Respital (Nov 14, 2008)

1) Grid
2) Probably NFS Undercover
3) Up for debate.


----------



## 4NGU$ (Nov 14, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> No F'ing way!



lololololol

my opinion of this game is improving slowly it might kreep in there 

bering in mind that i have to compare it to GTA IV, battlefield bad company, Grid, posibly need for speed fallout 3 and a few more to come yet this year 
gears 2 maybe there is a lot of chose this year

strange thing is halo 3 has still been my most played game this year


----------



## Rambo (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok, I think mine is going to be between Far Cry 2, Fallout 3 and Left 4 Dead. Just don't know the order yet...


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Nov 14, 2008)

I have to say Dead Space and Half Life 2 Episode 2.

I'm so excited for Episode 3!


----------



## mrjack (Nov 14, 2008)

1. Fallout 3
2. Brothers In Arms Hell's Highway
3. Red Alert 3


----------



## Irishwhistle (Nov 15, 2008)

oscaryu1 said:


> 1. Runescape
> 2. Maplestory
> 3. Adventure Quest!
> 
> ...



Sorry, but is that a joke? lol  Go download America's Army.


----------



## El DJ (Nov 20, 2008)

1) Fallout 3
2) Fable 2
3) Ummm... I'll edit this later.


----------



## 4NGU$ (Dec 28, 2008)

well i got mine now 

1) Fallout 3
2) Gears of War 2 
3) GTA IV


----------



## just a noob (Dec 28, 2008)

1) fallout 3
2) Dead Space
3) Red Alert 3(ea still took a great big dookie all over this with their drm shenanigans)


----------



## Redbull{wings} (Dec 28, 2008)

1) Fallout 3
2) Left 4 Dead
3)Team Fortress 2


----------



## lovely? (Dec 28, 2008)

jeez this year i haven't even completed a single game! whats wrong with me?!? 

my top three would have to be:

1. GTA IV  (PC)
2. Neverwiter nights 2, storm of zehir (PC) yeah its a nerdy game but its not bad!
3. Fable 2 (360)


----------



## Kornowski (Dec 28, 2008)

Guess I'll count up and throw up a poll later!


----------



## DirtyD86 (Dec 28, 2008)

1. fallout 3
2. left 4 dead
3. dead space


----------



## Hdk20 (Dec 28, 2008)

1) Gears of war 2 (360)
2) Call Of Duty 4 (PS3 and PC)
3) Grand Theft Auto 4 (PS3)


----------



## Calibretto (Dec 28, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Guess I'll count up and throw up a poll later!


Can't Wait!


----------



## Deamos (Dec 28, 2008)

1) Left 4 Dead
2) Fallout 3
3) Dead Space


----------



## Bob Jeffery (Dec 28, 2008)

oscaryu1 said:


> 1. Runescape
> 2. Maplestory
> 3. Adventure Quest!
> 
> ...



Believe it or not they updated to "runescape hd" which looks about like a crappy WoW and it is impossible to play at above 2 fps because it has no downloadable client.


----------



## ducis (Dec 28, 2008)

My list updated:
1)Left 4 Dead
2)C&C Red Alert 3
3)Fallout 3

all the orange box games would be here but I'm pretty sure they where released in 2007


----------



## skidude (Dec 28, 2008)

Revised:

1- Dead Space
2- Left 4 Dead
3- Fallout 3


----------



## Geoff (Dec 28, 2008)

skidude said:


> Revised:
> 
> 1- Dead Space
> 2- Left 4 Dead
> 3- Fallout 3



never played any of them, lol.

btw, did you get my PM?  I'm in Windham now.


----------



## 4NGU$ (Dec 28, 2008)

a note to all team fortress 2 came out in 2007


----------



## Dystopia (Dec 29, 2008)

(1) GIRD (PC)
(2) Gears of War 2 (360)

That's it for me... and I only played the demo of GRID 
was I too late?


----------



## epidemik (Dec 29, 2008)

lol...have fun counting 8 pages 

I'm looking forward to the results. thanks for doing this.


----------



## Respital (Dec 29, 2008)

1. Racedriver:GRID (PC) 

That's the only one for me.


----------



## GSAV55 (Dec 29, 2008)

1) Fallout 3 (PC)
2) Spore (PC)
3)Frontlines: Fuel of War (PC) (that was this year right?)
4)Sins of a Solar Empire (PC)


----------



## Le GoogelGuRu (Dec 29, 2008)

Fallout 3 is my GOTY.


----------



## GSAV55 (Dec 29, 2008)

^such an amazing game!  But no conversation alowed for better counting  so I'll be quiet and start my own thread, ha 

Edit:  heres the thread http://www.computerforum.com/139612-fallout-3-a.html#post1148440


----------



## Kornowski (Dec 29, 2008)

If any of you have changed your top games, can you edit your original post. As that will be the one that's counted!  Thanks.

Heh, yeah, I'll have fun countin' them all!


----------



## N3crosis (Dec 29, 2008)

I take it we can still vote...

1) Crysis Warhead (PC)
2) Fallout 3(PC)
3) Hellgate: London(PC)


----------



## Kornowski (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, you can still vote. Basically, you have till I can be bothered to make the poll, lol.
Either tonight or tomorrow maybe... since 2008 aint actually over yet. I may leave it open till New Year?


----------



## Danda (Dec 29, 2008)

1.) Left 4 Dead (PC)
2.) World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King (PC)
3.) Call of Duty: World at War (PC)


----------

